# welche kurbel ist SEHR leicht? 19mm tretlager



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Januar 2009)

moin,
mir ist meine kurbel zu schwer, 
möchte jetzt wissen, welche kurbel zum dirten geignet ist.
habe eine von fuse (specialized original)


----------



## .nOx (11. Januar 2009)

khe hindenburg oder odyssey twombolt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Januar 2009)

hatte vergessen zu sagen 26" hab ich 
aber passt ja denk ich trotzdem

jedoch kann ich per google keinen shop für die odyssey finden :/
welcher shop verkauft die denn?
kämen eigentlich auch alu kurbeln in frage?


----------



## lennarth (11. Januar 2009)

hindenburg ist echt gut.


----------



## .nOx (11. Januar 2009)

bikestation-bs.de


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Januar 2009)

hmm allet kloa...
aber die twombolt hat ne 22mm achse, 
bei mir passen nur 19mm?!
dann denke ich mal an die khe..


----------



## RISE (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn du neue Lager dazu nimmst, sollten auch 22mm Achsen passen. Vermutlich zumindest.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Januar 2009)

okay danke,
bespräch ich mal mit meinem händler


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2009)

Snafu - mayweather ist auch angenehm.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (11. Januar 2009)

hab mich entschieden
also wenn keine alukurbel in frage kommt nehm ich die khe hindenburg


----------



## aZzu (11. Januar 2009)

MotoX&Dirt#211 schrieb:


> hab mich entschieden
> also wenn keine alukurbel in frage kommt nehm ich die khe hindenburg




Kauf die nicht, da die sehr Schnellkaputt geht!

Was hast du für ein BB? 68 oder 73 mm?
Da die BMX Kurbel alle für 68 mm ausgelegt sind. Die Hindenburg und die Twombolt haben eine nicht austauschbare Achse!
Daher eine mit 19mm zb WTP Royal oder DK Social mit länger achse oder direkt die von Moshcore, weil die hat eine Breiter Achse.


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (11. Januar 2009)

aZzu schrieb:


> Kauf die nicht, da die sehr Schnellkaputt geht!


aha.wusst ich ja garnicht.


----------



## NintendoCore (24. Januar 2009)

aZzu schrieb:


> Kauf die nicht, da die sehr Schnellkaputt geht!
> 
> Was hast du für ein BB? 68 oder 73 mm?
> Da die BMX Kurbel alle für 68 mm ausgelegt sind. Die Hindenburg und die Twombolt haben eine nicht austauschbare Achse!
> ...


ich fahre auch die WTP Royal ich bin echt überrascht  sehr geiles ding xO  oder geh einfach mal auf www.parano-garage.de die werden dich da auch beraten


----------

